# Best way?



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

What is the best way to tie your bands to your pouch?


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

There are certain questions people on this forum ask that have no true answer. Its all a matter of preference because different methods result in different results in different categories. I personally use a constrictor knot to tie them onto the pouch but used to use theraband gold.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

My current preference is a constrictor knot with cotton string.


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

Same here


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I use embroidery thread.

Wrap it round 3 times, using a band-pouch jig. 
Then just triple knot.


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

Individual said:


> I use embroidery thread.


Thanks, individual. I was looking at my butcher twine thinking "well, it's cotton... but it's awfully fat", then looking at my sewing thread thinking "well, it's cotton (some of it, anyways)... but it's awfully thin". I didn't even think about embroidery floss!

-GB


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I like using 1745 cuffs to fasten at the pouch. It works great for tubes and flatbands. With heavy bands I will often tie a constrictor knot on top of the cuff using #3 cotton thread.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

How do you get the tubing over the frat bands with out ripping it? i tie tie my bands down using strips of theraband


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

lube up your collar & bands or tubes..pull the bands thru the collar to where you want it to be..Tie it with waxed cotton thread

I just use a clinch knot..or constrictor knot...you can use a candle to wax the cotton thread it helps to pull even(works as a lube for the thread)...AKAOldmiser

Note: nylon thread like mason line when pulled super tight..you will get maybe 50 shots & your band or tube will break.. at the tie

as the nylon thread cut the band or tube...That is why cotton is better to use... IMO


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I just use thin white cotton thread with no wax, tied constrictor style. Never had a issue with it yet and i shoot daily.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I like using little strips of scrap theraband. It takes longer, but is super solid and looks nice and clean.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

I dont love using thera band to attach, uses up good material. I use size 32 rubber bands with constrictor or pull through knot


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

reset said:


> I just use thin white cotton thread with no wax, tied constrictor style. Never had a issue with it yet and i shoot daily.


You just may want to give waxing the thread a try...I use the same thread as you use my friend...#3 crochet cotton...But I wax

my thread. just once across a candle.....I have tried with out waxing...But for my self waxing works better


----------



## kyogen (Oct 22, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I like using 1745 cuffs to fasten at the pouch. It works great for tubes and flatbands. With heavy bands I will often tie a constrictor knot on top of the cuff using #3 cotton thread.


this sounds like a neat idea, how is it actually done? do you have a special tool?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I picked up some cheapo hemostats from a "second hand store" for $1.00 per pair. I slip the long jaw hemostat into the 1745 cuff and hold it open with an old 9V battery at the handle. Another pair of hemos is used to thread the flatband or Chinese tubes through the cuff. I use some saliva for lube on the hemostat but rubbing alcohol might work better.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi Northerner,

Thanks for this, very interesting, very intelligent!

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

reset said:


> I just use thin white cotton thread with no wax, tied constrictor style. Never had a issue with it yet and i shoot daily.


 :yeahthat:


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> reset said:
> 
> 
> > I just use thin white cotton thread with no wax, tied constrictor style. Never had a issue with it yet and i shoot daily.
> ...


Have no idea what crochet cotton looks like. I use stuff called butchers string. No need for me to try wax when what i have is working perfectly. Most times "dont fix what aint broke" is best.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

reset said:


> oldmiser said:
> 
> 
> > reset said:
> ...


reset: my apology to you my friend..I guess I misread some place on the forum on using different cotton threads....OM


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> reset said:
> 
> 
> > oldmiser said:
> ...


No problem Oldmiser. I see where i might have thrown you off. I said thread instead of string originally. Its probably all the same stuff anyhow lol.

Logo96. First sorry for almost hi jacking this thread.

So back to the topic. You see as in almost everything slingshot theres many ways to do things. Perhaps asking why each person does it differently would be a better question to ask.

I use light cotton string cause 1. cotton is easier on the bands/tubes and doesnt cut in as as much as say nylon or something. 2. its about as light as you can get which i believe is a good thing at the pouch end. 3. and last for me its easier to do than any other way. My hands have some arthritis in them making it hard to do the elastic band ties which i also like. All of course is just one opinion among many.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys, I appreciate all the new things I have learned


----------

